
Show HN: Karmabot – A micro-feedback in-chat tool for millennials - kulesh
https://karmabot.chat
======
kulesh
Hi all. Karmabot news flash. We've been accepted into Y Combinator Startup
School 2018 Advisor Track and trying to iterate as often as possible and, most
importantly, connect to our customers.

Karmabot is a people culture chat bot for high-performing teams. Available on
Slack, MS Teams and Telegram. (HipChat Karma bot format is also supported.)

Using any of those at work? Please check out
[https://karmabot.chat](https://karmabot.chat)

The first impression is very important. A couple of questions to the friendly
community: \- What would you change in the in-chat on-boarding tour? \- What
is _clearly_ missing from the product?

Your help and any kind of feedback will be much appreciated.

OUR CUSTOMERS

Customers that get the most value out of Karmabot are usually the teams of 20+
size. At that scale chats become messy and the founders/managers begin to lose
grasp on the current state of affairs in daily conversations: threads,
channels, direct messages. At some point, it is hard to impossible to know who
did a good job.

Karmabot helps team mates to share karma points and provide micro-feedback on
a regular basis.

In the long run, this helps team leaders to recognise best performers and
strong communicators. The bot can automatically assign a category to each
karma request. At the end of the year/quarter, a simple appreciation token
like `@user ++ for being a good sport` can help an employee to get a bonus or
a promotion.

OCTOBER 2018 STATS

Karmabot Slack: \- 1,197 active teams \- Clients: VMWare, Nokia Video

Karmabot MS: \- 1,633 teams, 14,584 users \- Microsoft HQ office in Seattle is
using it.

Karmabot Telegram (Free): \- 106 teams

~~~
thecoppinger
Congratulations, it's great to see Karmabot going from strength to strength.
Keep it up kulesh!

------
100-xyz
I looked at your landing page and couldnt understand much.

Specifically, "Add Karmabot to Slack" \- what is slack?

Your second section with the animation thingy is too fast with too much info.

Then I looked at the third item - Karmabot will "reward best performing
actors". How? Where?

Gave up after that.

Meant to be constructive criticism and hopefully comes across that way :-)

~~~
Phrohdoh
Slack[1] is a communication tool that many teams use.

It is similar to Microsoft Teams[2] and Mattermost[3], etc.

[1]: [https://slack.com/](https://slack.com/)

[2]: [https://products.office.com/en-us/microsoft-teams/group-
chat...](https://products.office.com/en-us/microsoft-teams/group-chat-
software)

[3]: [https://mattermost.com/](https://mattermost.com/)

------
Phrohdoh
I've seen quite a few services like this and find them all interesting.

How do you prevent these from becoming popularity contests / friends boosting
each other? Or do you not attempt to solve that with the view that it isn't
your issue to solve (I don't mean that in a negative way)?

Also nice to see a service targeting Slack and MS Teams -- I am doing the same
thing for a SaaS of mine. Best of luck and congrats on the YC acceptance!

------
paulstiff
Congrats Stas and David. They are lucky to have you and Karmabot. It's going
to be a great experience. Enjoy every bit of it. Congrats!

~~~
kulesh
Thank you Paul for your everlasting support.

